# Anyone tried the 27' pole saw from Accu-Measure?



## fearofpavement

If anyone has tried the extendable light weight pole saw from Accu-Measure I would be interested in any feed back you may have. The price seems good for its length but I'm wondering if it would hold up for more than a few uses? It seems like a possible alternative to a commercial type pole saw and may be useful to set pull lines for take downs.


----------



## rarefish383

I'd like to hear more on this one. I Googled it and it seems too good to be tru. Seems something that long and that light would bend in half with the force of sawing. I'd like to try one, Joe.


----------



## fearofpavement

Well the $150 price is very attractive and I suppose for a homeowner if they could solve one "problem" it would probably pay for itself. However, I would only be interested in it if it was durable enough for multiple uses. So I am thinking someone must have tried this thing and maybe they'll chime in.


----------



## imagineero

I have a 7m (23feet) extension pole for painting that I've bolted a hayauchi head to. I used it mainly because I used to do a lot of painting and I had the pole, it drops down to 3.5m and extends out to anything in between. It's aluminum and fairly light, it wasnt cheap as its a pro grade pole. 

At the shorter end, its very rigid and you can really lay in on it. I've been using it a few months now and no damage done. At the fully extended end, it flexes. You can still get some meaningful work done with it, because the hayauchi head is so decent. I didnt want to shell out the $$$ for the silky poles. I have a ht101 as well, and I find the hayauchi on a pole is more precise and gives the 101 a real run for its money.

Im thinking of how I can make something like this and still be able to have it on the pole with the saw and not be in the way. 

Arborlink - Jameson Wire Raiser

Quite often I use my pole saw for pulling down hangers and snapping off deadwood. At the moment I just use the saw blade for this - its grabby enough to do the job, but a hook would be handy  The upwards pointing hooks could also be handy for sending things up. I think all those hooks would get caught up in branches while you're trying to cut though.

Shaun


----------



## fearofpavement

We also use an HT101 and it was well worth the money. For your paint pole, was that sourced from a paint supply? And how did its price compare with the pole saw in the post?


----------



## imagineero

we have a few HT101's, but the crew seems to be pretty rough on them. They end up travelling in the back of the truck. I think through some combination of slight bends in the main shaft housing, a bit of dirt getting inside, and the springs rusting a little, the springs and spacers in between each spring stop sliding properly. This causes the drive shaft to not engage the head, then they dont work. 

I'm going to be having a look at them this week, trying to salvage hopefully at least one out of the 3. They are good, but pricey compared to the life. You have to run the mega ultra safety chain on them for safety reasons too, so they dont cut as well as they could. Plus they are heavy. I think I'm going to end up locking the shafts somehow, maybe with a bearing.

The paint pole I got for a big painting job, 3 stories with no access. I cant remember exactly how much it was, but it was $$$. I do remember having ticker shock, I'm sure it was over $200, maybe over $300. Definitely not a competitor price wise with other stuff, probably similar. I just used it because I only bought it for that job and it hadn't seen any use in a couple of years. Annoyingly, the hayauchi head has an oval section on it. I managed to get it on, and used a couple of bolts to secure it. It comes with a scabbard which is handy. Besides the extra reach, I find that I just prefer the pole saw to the ht101. Its lighter, faster on most work (big branches faster on 101 though), silent, uses no fuel, doesnt need starting or servicing, less messy, more precise, and less fatiguing. I'll be interested to see how the hayauchi stacks up against the 101 in the life of the blade vs the cost, but at $130 for the hayauchi head it doesnt really need to last that long to be comparable price wise.

Shaun


----------



## the Aerialist

*I've used the Accu-Measure Pole... To Distruction*

duplcate post


----------



## the Aerialist

*I've used the Accu-Measure Pole... To Destruction*



fearofpavement said:


> If anyone has tried the extendable light weight pole saw from Accu-Measure I would be interested in any feed back you may have. The price seems good for its length but I'm wondering if it would hold up for more than a few uses? It seems like a possible alternative to a commercial type pole saw and may be useful to set pull lines for take downs.


 
I bought one of those poles primarily for use as a set pole for my climbing line. I never did get to use it as a pole saw because one of my groundies bent it on the first day.

I straightened it out a few times, but once kinked, it was never strong enough to saw with, and eventually it literally folded and that was that.

I'm gonna bite the bullet and buy the Silky 21' pole saw for my line setter.

I'm getting a 21'


----------



## the Aerialist

*I've used the Accu-Measure Pole... To Destruction*

dup


----------



## treemandan

fearofpavement said:


> If anyone has tried the extendable light weight pole saw from Accu-Measure I would be interested in any feed back you may have. The price seems good for its length but I'm wondering if it would hold up for more than a few uses? It seems like a possible alternative to a commercial type pole saw and may be useful to set pull lines for take downs.


 
No, but I did catch the show at Barnum and Bailey.:msp_biggrin: The ring master announces : " And now ARBOMAN will perform the death defing feat of cutting the branch with a 27 foot long pole saw! That's right folks! Its thrills and chills as ARBOMAN works his polesaw without a net! Step right this way!"


That is a long ####ing pole saw and if you can do it on a unicycle you might have something.


----------



## cutterguy

yea, i had one. piece of junk when extended. bends like a pretzel, bounces all over the place. save your money and get something else. I found a stackable aluminum pole design that reaches 30' without flexing. best one i ever bought.


----------



## Grouchy old man

If you are going to do that why not Jameson 6' pole sections? Put as many sections together as you think you can handle with theirs or another manufacturer's saw head. If you break or damage it you have only lost a section. I believe they also make a solid fiberglass version.


----------



## Brenda666

I'd like to hear more on this one. I Googled it and it seems too good to be tru. Seems something that long and that light would bend in half with the force of sawing. I'd like to try one, Joe.


----------



## cutterguy

you will need 6 jamison poles to get to the same height as the accu does, and, it will produce the same result. too much flex and pole bounce in fiberglass models at that height, regardless of who makes them. The solid ones offer nothing for strength at the accu height. I've been doing this for 30 years, trust me, these new interlocking aluminum poles are the way to go. I was skeptical at first, but within 10 minutes I realized the value of this system.


----------



## fearofpavement

*made a decision*

Well, not being one to rush into something, I finally decided to go with the Marvin system. I bought 3 six foot poles, one 4 foot pole and a saw head and pruner head. I unpacked it and it is still in the house. So I have not tried it yet. I do have a couple branches I need to clear from the corner of the house and also from the guy wires of my ham radio tower. I do a trimming around residences so the aluminum poles in the vicinity of power lines has me concerned... I have not seen the sectional aluminum poles. Who makes them and where are they sold?


----------



## cutterguy

the system i bought had a fiberglass pole used as the bottom handle pole for around wires. Then I stack each pole as necessary for additional height. I searched google for "long pole saw" and the company was either 1st or 2nd on the page, american tree something or other. Worth checking out for sure.


----------



## fearofpavement

cutterguy said:


> you will need 6 jamison poles to get to the same height as the accu does, and, it will produce the same result.
> 
> 
> Those Jameson poles must be short. Most snap lock poles I have seen are 6 or 8 foot with 4' one available as well.


----------



## cutterguy

my mistake, 5 poles. you lose 6" per pole @5 poles deducting 30" off of 30ft. (5 @ 6' = 30) So 5 poles will equal the accu and will bend just like the accu.


----------



## fearofpavement

Well, I looked at the website at the aluminum poles. If I had known about those a week ago, I may have gone that route. However, already have the Marvin set up so will go forward with that.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I think they are all stupid. Cutting that high over you head is dumb. You would look like a clown or circus performer wielding a saw 30' up on a pole. 
Jeff


----------



## fearofpavement

jefflovstrom said:


> I think they are all stupid. Cutting that high over you head is dumb. You would look like a clown or circus performer wielding a saw 30' up on a pole.
> Jeff



I will be using it to set pull lines in trees in addition to pruning. I have a total of 22' of Marvin fiberglass pole. I'll see how that works. Later I may add another if I can handle it.


----------



## jefflovstrom

fearofpavement said:


> I will be using it to set pull lines in trees in addition to pruning. I have a total of 22' of Marvin fiberglass pole. I'll see how that works. Later I may add another if I can handle it.



Yeah yeah, that's what I would say.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

fearofpavement said:


> I will be using it to set pull lines in trees in addition to pruning. I have a total of 22' of Marvin fiberglass pole. I'll see how that works. Later I may add another if I can handle it.



Can you not climb that high? Seems to me to be a quicker way. You can run up 10 to 15 feet before you even tie in! ( DO NOT DO THIS!) , but it seems you could sent out a climber ahead and already have set up. Maybe I need to go back and read the whole thing over--ARG!!!!!!!!!
Jeff:msp_biggrin:


----------



## fearofpavement

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah yeah, that's what I would say.
> Jeff



I can jump about 15' to 18' and just cut off branches with a lopper. I figure with a pole, even with the weight I can probably jump 10' up and then I can top trees without having to climb them.


----------



## cutterguy

guy wrote me and asked where i got the saw. so that no one else emails me, here is the company - american tree service supply, guy was pretty good :msp_thumbup:


----------



## fearofpavement

I used my Marvin set yesterday as I had to clear some guy wires to an antenna tower. Used both the lopper and the pole saw with three 6' poles and it worked fine. I think adding on the extra 4' piece would be a handful. Overall I am happy with it. Simple, robust and not too expensive. (got the lopper (1 1/4") saw head, 3 six foot poles and a 4 foot pole for $187 including shipping from "Tree Stuff" (one of the site sponsors)


----------



## Witchita

*Accu-Measure 27' Pole Saw*

I tried this saw. Suitable for very light duty, small scale tasks. The basic 21' section of the unit is manageable, but adding the additional 6' extension makes it pretty difficult to manipulate.


----------



## Carburetorless

jefflovstrom said:


> Can you not climb that high? Seems to me to be a quicker way. You can run up 10 to 15 feet before you even tie in! ( DO NOT DO THIS!) , but it seems you could sent out a climber ahead and already have set up. Maybe I need to go back and read the whole thing over--ARG!!!!!!!!!
> Jeff:msp_biggrin:



You just need to lay off the RipFuel.


----------



## ykkzipper

> I bought one of those poles primarily for use as a set pole for my climbing line. I never did get to use it as a pole saw because one of my groundies bent it on the first day.


 How do you go about doing that? Do you raise a sand bag with a connected throw line?


----------

